# If I was to stay put in a rural setting



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I live in the mountains but if I bugged in and I was in a rural setting ,,,,,,,,
I would find some solar yard lights and put them in a empty house where the sun would 
shine on them to charge them up. So at night it would look like someone was inside.
And I would rig a trip wire up in the house with a car battery to set off a car horn mounted outside 
Maybe do 4 or 5 around my place close enough that I could hear it at night.
It would let you know when the bad guys are close and on the prowl


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

....we must have different concepts of 'rural setting'. In my rural setting, there aren't four houses close enough to hear a car horn.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Spice said:


> ....we must have different concepts of 'rural setting'. In my rural setting, there aren't four houses close enough to hear a car horn.


Same here.
I have USGI field seismic detectors, my CCTV is IR and has built in motion detector software.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

if shtf, i'm going to be below ground and unfindable. you guys are welcome to all the fighting, diseases, fires, etc. I'm not interested.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Underground it is difficult to grow food. You are going to need a big place to store more 6than a few years worth of food and water.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Dog is my EWS. She can spot vehicles two miles away that weren't there yesterday and gets all incensed. You should see the F-18's take off when she starts barking at them. Comes swaggering back, growling, saying Look at em go, they ain't so tough. People on foot don't have a chance.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Dogs are wonderful! Sometimes a bit full of themselves but you have to love the attitude!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

triem said:


> if shtf, i'm going to be below ground and unfindable. you guys are welcome to all the fighting, diseases, fires, etc. I'm not interested.


I have listen to this kind of comment for decades.
you want to live underground then do it, try it out for a couple weeks or a month -still do your normal stuff like go to work ect. but when you come home go underground -just like you would in a bad scenario, bare minimums or live like royalty doesn't matter 
the biggest thing about living in a confined space is well space people get agitated with each other after a wile and you run out of things to do to keep occupied.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just put up a sign with "prepper lives here" pointing to your least favorite neighbors house.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

triem said:


> if shtf, i'm going to be below ground and unfindable. you guys are welcome to all the fighting, diseases, fires, etc. I'm not interested.


In another post you were talking about hunting with a 22 instead of a shotgun.. were you hunting underground???


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Moles live underground. 

I don't know why I posted that but it is true. They do have sense enough to get above ground when it gets too wet.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Why in the world would anyone want to go under ground? The bad guys could bury you alive down there. Roy


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I honestly think something like budget outlined would work great here where i live. i'm the second to last house on a dirt road, nothing but forest to the north, few houses east west and south.be a pretty good warning device. i also have several dogs


----------

